# Henry's Camera and Nikon Canada



## Big_Pink_Snapper (May 13, 2010)

Not sure if this is the correct place for this, but I wanted to share my recent experience with the above mentioned businesses. First, the back story.

 A few weeks ago, I noticed some specs on my images that were really annoying. They were pretty prominent and were causing me some frustration and time in PP. After blowing off the sensor with my Giotto Rocket with no improvement, I headed down to my local Henry's Camera to see what could be done. Once I arrived, I explained the situation to the sales person and asked if they did in store camera servicing. She told me that they did not and that I would have to send the camera off to Nikon Canada for 6-8 weeks. I chagrined at the thought of being without my camera for that long when she piped up and suggested a DIY sensor cleaning kit. I was a little hesitant at first, but decided to give it a shot after she assured me it was safe. I purchased the kit and headed home.

 That day, I set my camera up on the tripod with a fully charged battery, in the bathroom with all the lights on and the shower running, as I had read that this would help keep the dust down. I opened the cleaning kit and read all the instructions carefully as I didn't want to mess this up. I did the 2 passes recommended by the sensor cleaning products instructions, but immediately noticed major streaking across the sensor I re applied a second time, as stated in the instructions if streaking were to occur, but yielded the same result. Not impressed, I decided to give up to avoid any possible damage. I mounted a lens and shot a few test pics and all seemed fine. I went outside on the deck to take a few shots and that's where it all went downhill. EVERYTHING was crazy overexposed and blown out! I tried every setting and mode imaginable but to no avail. My heart sank and I wanted to snap! 

By this time, the camera store was closed and I would have to wait until tomorrow to contact them and see what was up. The following day, I decided to take the camera into Henry's and explain to them that the product they sold me, ruined my camera. At first, they were a little defensive and I had to get the manager involved, but once I spoke with him, things got better. He told me that he would send my camera to Nikon Canada on his dime and would have them assess it and go from there. He lent me a d300 for the time it would take and sent me on my way. WOW, great service! A few weeks past and I got a call yesterday saying that my camera was back and that it was all fixed with a new shutter at NO Cost by Nikon and they gave me a 3 month warranty on the work. I was astounded! I picked up the camera and all is well and works like new!

Sorry for the long post but I am really impressed at the level of quality service I received both by Henry's and by Nikon. The kicker is that I didn't purchase my camera @ Henry's and they were aware of this. Hope this helps some people make a decision when it comes down to where to purchase camera gear. I know for a fact that I would have never received this type of service from Best Buy or Future Shop.

Chad


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2010)

I have always heard great customer reviews about Henry's Camera...now I know why!! The manager loaning a Nikon D300 to you, a NON-customer, as a loaner for your camera that was being sent to Nikon Canada for repair via Henry's!!! Incredible customer service!


----------



## ghache (May 13, 2010)

this is were i buy my stuff in Orleans/ottawa, always had great services/help.


----------



## epp_b (May 13, 2010)

Wow... makes me feel good about having bought my last camera there.


----------



## vseethep (Feb 11, 2014)

Firstly, this store used to be good, but looks like they made enough  profit now and don't need more sales. I ordered a Nikon D610 on Henry's  online store, order showed up as authorized within a few minutes on Henry's  site, it also showed up on my credit card which i confirmed with my  bank. I called next day at 4pm only to find that they were waiting to  confirm my credit card details, strange that no one actually called me. I  confirmed my details of course and paid extra for priority shipping.  The rep asked me to call back for a tracking number as they have no way  of emailing my tracking number. When i called back in an hour, good news  was Henry's got my money, still no one had any idea when the product  would be shipped. I emailed customer care, which said the product was not  in stock in the warehouse, so it would be shipped (by regular mail)  from Waterloo (to Toronto) and then shipped by priority mail from there.  Made no sense to me, as they shouldn't charge me if they don't have  stock! If im paying for priority mail, if the item can be shipped  straight from Waterloo... so i asked this question" why am i waiting  after paying for priority, and why can't you just ship from Waterloo to my  address?" and the account manager promptly cancelled my order. However,  Simon decided not to refund my money, as of today its been 5 days and  Henry's still has my money, for a product they never sold me! I  recommend not buying anything online from Henrys, their systems don't  talk to each other, employees are unresponsive and clearly callous, and  account managers couldn't care less.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 11, 2014)

My D7000 I bought at Blacks but the D7100, 50mm 1.8G and Canon G15 were bought at Herys.
Very happy with their service and I found their sales rep to be knwolagable and professional.
From time to time I go there just for the smell of fresh new camera equipment and they allways have patient for me and my annoying questions


----------



## yioties (Feb 11, 2014)

I have had mixed experiences at Henry's here in Scarborough! A lot of the employees are pushy and very biased towards a brand. I had a employee trying to get me to sell my gear and switch to Canon! His expression was  pretty funny when i was laughing in his face. 
Imagine that I went in there to buy a UV filter for one of my lenses and he tried to sell me a whole new system. The manager their wasn't impressed with him but I told him not to worry about it.

Vistek is the worst ever here in Toronto!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 11, 2014)

So it may be that in-store staff / purchases is the way to go with Henry's at some locations.

I really only remember my experiences with Henry's when they only had one store.
I did purchase my Sony in the Miss store ... and thought they were OK, but I was only there to purchase and not to talk.


----------



## KmH (Feb 11, 2014)

A lot can happen in nearly 3 years. (2010 thread)


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, I noticed that.


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 11, 2014)

I remember back in film days at the downtown store you could get advice and help with your purchase.  Now at the satellite stores questions seem to be met with deer in the headlight stares.  I have purchased from their satellite stores but only when I already know what it is I am after.   Last Sept I purchased a P510 refurb from Henrys online store.  The original order was cancelled, their email said they could not verify the payment which was on credit card, so I think they have problems with their authorizations.  I simply used paypal, transaction completed quickly, shipped quickly and follow up email from Canada Post for tracking which actually was sent by Canada Post about the same time as the shipment was received .   .  I also had purchased my first digital camera there back in the day, a Minolta A1 and for some reason took the extended Henrys warranty something I rarely do.  A month after the manufacturers warranty expired I powered up to find the dreaded Sony CCD failure (oh the colors man, the colors).  Took it into Henry's and they had it repaired no questions asked


----------



## goodguy (Feb 11, 2014)

KmH said:


> A lot can happen in nearly 3 years. (2010 thread)


Oh crap I didnt see that.
I dont get why people bother waking up the dead all the time


----------

